# How is this thread not filled? (Plus some awesome CM's)



## wdi2b

Is this thread brand new or are people just spending more time in other forums? As a CM I would come to this thread and have it be full, as a Disney family we all love to see how each other have helped to make a guests vacation a little better. Now that I got that said, here are some MK CM's you need to keep an eye out for:

Bill: one of the nicest guys you'll meet, he can mainly be found on the Ticket center side of seven seas lagoon in the morning. Say hello to him on your way to the parks

Rob: this guy might not seem at first glance that he's glad to be there, but he will go that extra step that others won't to make your vacation a little better. He can usually be found somewhere on the water but usually the most common place are the cruisers with the green flag in the morning.

Steven: this new cast member is going to be landing himself in entertainment soon enough, but for now he can found on the Seven Seas Lagoon in the early mornings and soon will be on the sassagoula river boats at night. He's a very nice guy to talk to about history. 

Dillon: This diamond in the rough can be found on the trams or being custodial at the ticket center side of the seven seas lagoon. If you get him as your tram spieler, he will make you laugh even though you are extremely tired from the day.

These are just a few cast members who will make that process of getting to the magic kingdom from your car or vice versa a little more enjoyable, stop by and say hello!


----------



## rewardsinlife

I was wondering the same thing! I did see a thread one time that is pretty active in one of the sections that is closer to the top of the wonderful experiences families have had at Disney because of CMs. I think most people spend time at the top of the threads...and don't tend to scroll down this far! 

I found a link. There are much longer threads but this is the first one I could find. Most are in the theme park strategies section I believe. 

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3080437


----------



## jimmymouse69

I don't check these threads as often as I should ...mostly because my hubby is always hogging the computer.  But, thought I would post this...  Last May we went to the Beach Club for our every-other year 9 day stay.  Two days into the trip my husband had a sore throat..by the third day we were at urgent care.  They couldn't get us in due to the high volume of patients.  We suffered through the 4th, and the 5th day he awoke and couldn't even manage to swallow his own saliva.  At 5 am I went to concierge and they called us a cab...reassured us several times that they would check on our 14 year old and make sure she was safe and cared for...and then sent us to the hospital.  We were there for several hours and our daughter was in good hands. She was checked on a couple of times and went to the pool in the afternoon as the staff's prompting.  (Hubby had an impacted tonsil ...which we had never heard of and was severely dehydrated.  The tonsil required lancing and he received three bags of fluids). For the duration of our trip we were greeted almost each time we walked past the desk and asked if he was alright.  I don't think you would ever have that kind of caring and understanding anywhere else.  I wish I knew all the names of the people that assisted us, but truthfully I was so worried for my husband that it all seems a blurr  So...thank you soooo much, staff at the Beach Club!!!


----------



## jimmymouse69

Oh, I almost forgot...the desk persons made sure that we were immediately reimbursed for our trips to both the urgent care and hospital, despite the fact that we had purchased the vacation insurance...which I highly recommend!


----------



## agavegirl1

Once Upon a Time, a long time ago, (about 13 years ago)...DHS was operating an animation studio that allowed guests to watch animators working on Mulan.  My 11 YO DD attended a demonstration and asked a question of a Disney Animator.  "How Do I become an animator?" she asked.  The animator in question replied: Draw every day and know that this is what you want to do.  She did.  She is now in San Francisco for her Masters degree in illustration to augment her animation undergrad degree and still...draws every day.  She is awesome and excellent at strong female character design.  

That CM while not technically a CM....changed her life.


----------



## okiedokieartichoke

I totally agree ! I am a CM as well and I wish that us CM's received more recognition for our hard work! I know me as well as many other CM's try so hard to make each and every guest's stay as magical as we can and it'd be nice to know that we are remembered for it!


----------



## Mrs Eeyore

Agreed! I hope this thread gets more attention soon. I just discovered it today.

Here's an old story from our 2006 trip. We were buying lunch at  Tomorrowland Terrace and inquired about the artificial sweetener used in the kids' desserts. My DDs once had a reaction to a particular sweetener and we needed to avoid it. The CM at the counter couldn't tell provide an ingredient list so I told her that was fine, in all likelihood it was just aspartame and wouldn't be a problem. Thinking the subject was dropped, we went and sat down at a table with a view of the castle. A few minutes later a different CM came to our table -- don't ask me how he knew who we were or how he located us -- with the original packaging from the dessert, which he had pulled out of the garbage, so we could check the ingredients. I don't know who he was but we still talk about that incident as an example of the kind of service you rarely see anywhere but Disney.


----------



## wendy3

okiedokieartichoke said:


> I totally agree ! I am a CM as well and I wish that us CM's received more recognition for our hard work! I know me as well as many other CM's try so hard to make each and every guest's stay as magical as we can and it'd be nice to know that we are remembered for it!



I sent you a pm


----------



## Lormike1721

wendy3 said:


> I sent you a pm



Yes, I'd be happy to answer any questions you may have. I sent you an email with my phone # that, for ease, you can call me. I'll be home all evening and probably all day tomorrow. ( sick days w/a cold).  I have been working for the Mouse almost 22 yrs. 


                                                                                                                                                                  Mike


----------



## Lormike1721

So check spam for email


----------



## ironman3

Hello, anybody online  to make friendship with me,,,


----------



## glammadiva

For any CMs reading this! It was 2 CMs that got me hooked on the World. Went a couple of times in college back in the late 70s and was not impressed. Fast forward, my daughter insists on a family weekend trip with her 2 young kids. I hid my feelings, put on a big smile and off we went. Had a family suit at AsMu. We were greeted at the door by a CM which gave Mickey stickers to my dgs. Wow I thought! Then while waiting to check in, another CM asked if the kids could have balloons. It was then that I was sucked into the magic! I got it. I  now have an AP and get there every chance I get. In fact, at this time, I have 3 trips booked. Thank you for giving this old military brat a place to finally be able to call home.


----------

